# a6 4.2 6 speed swap



## audiv842 (Nov 23, 2008)

hey, anyone with any details on this swap and how its done and with what tranny please let me know im interested in doing it and am having trouble finding information


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: a6 4.2 6 speed swap (audiv842)*

http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...16621
The best transmission to use is the 01E from the Euro V6 TDI, but it will be a bit pricey to ship!


----------



## audiv842 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: a6 4.2 6 speed swap (audiv842)*

thanks alot man


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

thats a WOman


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

dont bother asking derracuda for any help, he'll ask you to pay haha (not kidding)


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (zebinheimer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zebinheimer* »_dont bother asking derracuda for any help, he'll ask you to pay haha (not kidding)

That is lame. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I can see if somone comes into your shop and tries to spend hours getting information out of you, they should pay for your time. Now if one posts what one does all over boards like this, they should be willing to take 5 minutes here and there and help someone follow in their footsteps.


----------



## audiv842 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: a6 4.2 6 speed swap (audiv842)*

he also likes to think his a6 thats worth like 10 grand maybe is worth 21500 and if you say anything to him he jumps all over you


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: a6 4.2 6 speed swap (audiv842)*

yeah, it was crazy, he wouldnt let me know any part numbers, any tactics, nothing unless I sent him some money, he said "All those months of research for me just to give it away", i was like eehhh idk


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

what? neither of you know who i am. and neither of you know that i've been posting LOTS of DIY stuff and tips for fixing peoples cars, for years now. i am a mechanic and i spend the majority of my time on motorgeek.com. if you like, go check the registry, i've been there for 5 years and the only thing i have kept a secret is the information on this swap.
zebinheimer, i was very polite to you when you IM'd me, as i have been to everyone else who asks me (expectingly no less!), that i just give them all the information i spent a lot of time and money to see if it works. zebinheimer also said he understood why i didn't tell him, so is it fair he calls me out on it now? i'm sorry if i'm trying to make a living to pay bills and move myself into the future, but that's not your problem. go tell any audi tuner that they should give away all their secrets and methods. it won't happen. so i think it's unfair of both of you, and anyone else to expect me to, and then rag on me when i don't. if you want to spend the money and time on the conversion, find out what actually works, then come post it for the world to take, be my guest. i shared my information with the owner of advancedautomotion in texas because he hadn't completed a swap, nor knew how it would work, and now he claims to have done 6 of them (no evidence whatsoever on any forum from him or the car owners i would suspect only knowing of him via the internet and also knowing that these are conversion only cars, not posting it anywhere on the internet to show off- i find that odd). moral of the story, if you want to make money at something, don't tell anyone how you do it so you don't have blame them for stealing your information. VAST didn't help me at all when i called, and I too was annoyed... until i completed the swap myself.

Merry Christmas kids.


_Modified by derracuda at 8:41 AM 12/9/2008_


----------



## Rusted Angel (Feb 25, 2006)

I mostly only post on motorgeek and not here, so I know you guys don't know me. As a longtime friend of Derek's here are a few thoughts of mine:
1. Derek's 4.2 A6 has a TDI 6 speed (the most desirable gearing for this kind of swap, and a bit pricey to get in the US), actual lamborghini wheels (not replicas), and is a very clean car. Is $21,000 on the very high side for this car? Yes, but then again he has something very rare with a good deal of money into it, and like he's mentioned there is scant proof of other people being able to complete the same swap. Now, when you go to sell something do you list it on the low end of it's value? Maybe, if you really need to sell it right away. The truth is Derek loves this car and probably doesn't really want to give it up, but would for the right price.
2. I've known Derek for 12+ years, and he's always been very generous with people. In fact, I often feel like he's too prone to helping people out for free. It bugs me when I see him giving away his time. As a former computer repair guy I know that mire very well - if you're not careful you end up fixing all your friend's computers for free, and they expect you to do it for nothing. He's spent a long time developing his skills as a mechanic and his knowledge of Audis, and I believe he deserves to profit from them. Don't get me wrong, I think it's absolutely vital to take care of your customers and treat people well, but you also have to make sure your needs are met in those relationships.
3. To me, asking Derek for a walkthrough of this swap would be akin to asking Javad from 034 for details on how he manufactures his ECUs. Sure, he makes a bunch of profit selling those things, and it would be nice if we could do it on our own cheaper...and some people do with VEMS or megasquirt. But I don't understand how people can feel entitled to the knowledge others have spent time and effort aqcuiring. Nothing is stopping you from going out and doing the same work to figure out what it takes to make a manual swap work on a C5.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Totally Agree.
It's called Intellectual Property.
The owner of IP has the right to do with it what they want.
Derracuda has repeatedly demonstrated that he has been more than helpful to many people on the forums.
Pay him if you want help on a conversion or do it yourself.
Props to Derek for pulling it off and sharing that it's even possible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

I guess lame was a bit harsh. Most will not have the resources to do such a swap on their own anyway. 
You are entitled to ask what ever you want for the car. If someone wants it bad enough, it will sell. If not, you will still have one badass A6. 
I would think if you are up front with a price for the information/kit/full on install, it would be seen as fair compensation for the work.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

hey Snowhere, thanks. i'm not an unreasonable or rude guy. i am open to a reasonable offer on my car. i love the car, absolutely. the only reason i'm entertaining selling it is that i have 3 other project cars that i could use the money on at this time. that's what most people do when they run short on money, sacrifice something they like having. 

i think you guys will find that i've posted the most concerning the swap of anyone who has done it. maybe i should have said nothing at all and just magically had a 6spd car, but i've shared quite a bit if you actually dig around my thread.


_Modified by derracuda at 7:10 PM 12/9/2008_


----------



## Rusted Angel (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

When I've asked him about it, Derek has told me he'd charge $3,000 for the labor for a manual conversion of an A6. If you're ok with a used transmission, the parts you will need come to around $2,500-$3,000. Now, given that the slaughtermatics on the 4.2's like to fail all the time, and I've been quoted $6,000 parts and labor to replace the auto tranny, that seems pretty reasonable to me. About the same cost, but you get the vastly superior and more reliable manual transmission.
Now, if you want a brand spankin new transmission or a freshly rebuilt one it will cost a bit more. But I think you can have a failed tranny core rebuilt for $2,500 or so by a tranny shop, if you were so inclined.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (Rusted Angel)*

i gather the tcm elimination, mounts, and rear driveshaft would be fun to figure out. can't hate derek for holding his studies back. its not like he's withholding info on how to change a tire. but yes, i would like to see his list of parts and notes too.


----------



## advautomotion (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_
. i shared my information with the owner of advancedautomotion in texas because he hadn't completed a swap, nor knew how it would work, and now he claims to have done 6 of them (no evidence whatsoever on any forum from him or the car owners i would suspect only knowing of him via the internet and also knowing that these are conversion only cars, not posting it anywhere on the internet to show off- i find that odd). 


Okay let's clear the air here. I asked you 2 questions about your swap and your answers didn't help me any at all. The swaps I have performed use European S8 components whereas yours are a hodgepodge of 2.7 parts and you made your own trans mounts.
Also I do not have the time to post everything I've done on forums then take the barrage of questions that always result. I'm not an internet show off such as yourself.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

well Scott, my gear grinding issue hasn't gone away with different oil, so i'm stuck with a bum $2k tranny. and my hodgepodge 2.7T parts are good enough for guys with 400whp, so maybe that's why my car is still on the road two years later. european S8 parts don't mean squat in terms of strength or more performance, so i'm not sure what you're trying to gain from upperhanding me with that reference.
i wasn't calling you a liar, just found it odd that in the small world of audi's with manual tranny conversions, i hadn't been able to find even a single word of 1 let alone 6, at the time. so, take what you want from what i'm saying about that.
if the cap fits, wear it.


_Modified by derracuda at 10:52 PM 9/16/2009_


----------



## advautomotion (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Bum 2K tranny? The warranty expired 2 years ago, but as a gesture of goodwill send it back to me and I'll repair it with no charge for labor. The offer is good for one month from this post date.
I also didn't upperhand you. You inferred that me asking you questions was some form of theft of intellectual property, and I responded. 
You want proof of my conversions then come to my shop, I've got a 4.2 that I'm putting a turbo on, or look me up in facebook, the pics are there.



_Modified by advautomotion at 1:13 PM 10-8-2009_


----------



## halo777 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Big thanks to Derrecuda*

The shop is working on the swap on my car right now. Without his writeup, it would not have happened.

Cheers!


----------



## K9COP (Nov 16, 2013)

Can't find you on facebook.... link?

K9


----------

